# String Action Gauge from a Canadian Distributor



## Guest (Jul 3, 2007)

Anyone know if there's a Canadian-based company that carries a string action gauge like the one Stewie Mac carries? I wish Lee Valley would get into instrument tools. They'd do it up right.


----------



## Greenman (Feb 18, 2007)

It is a nice gauge/rule. I like to use local suppliers to duplicate what Stewmac sells as much as possible.:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Lab123 (May 27, 2007)

Maybe if enough of us builders contacted Lee Valley they might see the market value in carrying some luthier tools.....I think that i will send them an e-mail and give them my thoughts........ya never know....Lab


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

^ Thanks for the post Austra and nice introduction. Welcome!

Swervin


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

I use a machinists rule. Not sure where I got it, but they are not hard to find.


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

The hardware store across from Long and McQuade has a little ruler that measures 64ths for a buck. Or they did last year anyway.


----------



## Duster (Dec 28, 2007)

I hate to resurrect an old thread, but just in case anyone is still searching for something like this, they're on amazon.ca, just under $6, free shipping. Search for "String Action Ruler Gauge"


----------



## Erich (Apr 23, 2013)

I agree with the above post about the Machinist's Rule. Get one from a tool supply shop.. don't get a cheap one. 

A Machinist's rule will last you a lifetime and you'll use it so bloody much it's worth getting a good quality one. And never drop it. 

A good quality machinists rule will have the measurements in 32nd's on one side, and 64th's on the other side.. and a list of fraction to decimal conversions on the back side.


----------



## skorpian34 (Apr 25, 2013)

Just ordered the one from amazon.ca it's made by Baroque. From the pic it's not as nice as the stewmac but I had gift certificate. Still I will be getting a machinists rule. There's a string action rule on ebay made in UK that looks as good as stewmacs. Harbour freight has a rule that measures 64ths for $2.00 but not sure on quality. The rotary tool for $10. can't be beat. May as well get both. I'll start shopping in Canada once I can't find it 75% cheaper elsewhere.


----------



## Erich (Apr 23, 2013)

Well the reason you want a GOOD QUALITY machinists rule instead of some cheap 6 dollar ruler of any kind, is that you get what you pay for. If you want your measurements to be precise to the thousandths of an inch, you need a quality precision made tool (Machinists' rule, Vernier Calipers, etc...) A cheap rule from a cheap store is not likely precision crafted, and i personally wouldn't trust the measurements... Just my two cents.

Also, as for the rotary tool... Depends on what you are using it for... a low HP rotary tool can handle little details, but if you want to do anything like cut a slot for a saddle in a bridge, or spline a broken headstock, etc.... You'd want something like the Bosch Colt Router...


----------



## skorpian34 (Apr 25, 2013)

Thanks Erich  

Your two cents is good sense. Unfortunately the cheap Baroque string action guage is on order already. Is the stew-mac one better ? 

Haven't ordered the cheap 6" rule or rotary tool yet. May I ask where you got your machinists rule ? 

The rotary tool comes with 60 bits. Just something to mess with. The lower RPM is supposed to be good for detailing wood. I was going to use it for touching up messy trem routes, bass lure hooks, sharpening tools, blend in tiny finish repairs I consider too small for my drill buffer & shaping handles for my small files. I haven't done the larger scale repairs you mention yet. I hope to see some in class. 

I started with cheap tools on purpose while first learning with good results but want to get higher quality tools & pro results. You're going to be a bad influence on me, I can tell 


Lab123 in case the more names the merrier, I'm not a builder would also ask Lee Valley Tools to start carrying any Luthier or Repair tools or supplies that would help in either. I looked there first for a 6" rule then discovered none that start with 64ths and was kinda shocked.


----------



## Erich (Apr 23, 2013)

skorpian34 said:


> Unfortunately the cheap Baroque string action gauge is on order already. Is the stew-mac one better ? Haven't ordered the cheap 6" rule or rotary tool yet. May I ask where you got your machinists rule ?


No prob. I haven't used the stew mac one so i can't vouch for it. Also, i wouldn't waste money on a cheap rotary tool either.. Get a good dremmel tool. The reason is because cheap ones often do not have a perfectly centered collet, thus the bit may have a slight wobble.. I have two other rotary tools by diff brands and both are much less precise than my dremmel.

Regarding the Machinist's Rule; I picked mine up at a tool supply store in my town. https://www.toolandcutter.com/products.html


----------

